# Brass belly pan



## cheftoo (Jan 24, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with any of the brass belly pans that are out there for the t jets? I have an Ajs and I also have one that was hand made from sheet brass. I was considering setting up a couple chassis with these. Any advice or tips would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If you run T-Jet SS cars those have weighted front ends with smaller than stock diameter tires and aftermarket rear wheels and tires that are also smaller in diameter. If you use silicone on sponge tires or even just good slip-on silicone tires there would be no benefit from adding a weight pan unless you were also using a high performance armature of some sort. If you normally run on tracks that use copper tape or braid, rather than rails there might be a greater benefit to using a weight pan.
Since you already have some of the AJ's pans you might as well give one a try.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

we used to race non-mag AFX cars with lexan bodies and home made or various old weighted systems and any arm.
What we found was that once we started racing fray cars, the fray cars would win the races wven with a stock arm.

sending you a link to some pics


----------



## RTRSLOTS (Jan 22, 2018)

slotking said:


> we used to race non-mag AFX cars with lexan bodies and home made or various old weighted systems and any arm.
> What we found was that once we started racing fray cars, the fray cars would win the races wven with a stock arm.
> 
> sending you a link to some pics


unused after all these years


----------

